# Access to the house and wees



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all,
Obi is doing well with house training and most of the time is going outside because I'm keeping a very close eye on him. He's got the run of the kitchen and hallway (as these are wood floors) and at night he goes on a Puppy pee pad in the kitchen by the back door. However, the minute he gets anywhere else in the house he immediately sniffs and then does a small wee (unless I've managed to catch him in time). My question is why is he doing this? Is he weeing with excitement because he made it to a different room, fear (because he knows I'll come and airlift him out) or marking his territory? I don't know if male puppies scent mark or not? Any ideas what I should do? I was not letting him elsewhere in the house until I know he is 100% house trained as I unfortunately have cream carpet everywhere (I know, I know....installed before kids and now the dog) and is a nightmare to clean. 
Help! 

thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is doing it because his den is the place you have had him in the most time...the rest is just like outside in his little mind, slowly he will stop and the whole home will become his den. give him time, he'll get it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> he is doing it because his den is the place you have had him in the most time...the rest is just like outside in his little mind, slowly he will stop and the whole home will become his den. give him time, he'll get it.


Yep I agree with this but I also think they wee in small amounts as they explore new territory to mark as Flo will often do lots of small wees while enjoying a off lead run across country to say 'Flo was here' - or maybe that's just something an adult dog would do and not a very young puppy?

If he does wee indoors remember to use a product like Get Off to take away the scent so he doesn't return to the same spot to wee again.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Noodle's a girl and she did the same. I, personally, think it might be leaving their scent. The only reason I say this (and I am no expert! Have only had my pup for 3 weeks!) is that she was pretty much housetrained after a few days and went outside to go to the toilet. We've had a couple of accidents inside, but not many. After we'd had her at home for 6 days we went away for the weekend to stay at 2 different houses and I wasn't sure whether she would go in their houses as I didn't know whether she knew the outside was OUTSIDE as such - or whether she just associated it with knowing where she was allowed to go (ie I'm allowed to go on this area). However - she was impeccably behaved and only went outside.

BUT she did have a little tinkle when she gained access to rooms she wasn't allowed in and hadn't been in before (I have the same problem Clare - wooden floors mostly downstairs and then cream in the bedrooms, landing etc). She's so small she can wiggle through the thinnest bars on the safety gate. I then actually introduced her to each room slowly, watching her the whole time and scooping her up and taking her downstairs if she started the wee position! She's now not as intrigued or overexcited if she does wiggle through to get upstairs.

She hasn't done it for a while...but we'll see! Have learnt not to talk too soon.

We do have an issue with her peeing herself with excitement! Not particularly pleasant if you scoop her up to give her a cuddle and she pees all over you!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I have beige carpets too (and 3 kids), I haven't thought this through it seems haha! Although we are going to replace the carpet in the hall with tiles or lino or something before we collect our puppy later in the year. 

Oh and Happy Star Wars day to you JediCrazy and Obiwan. May the Fourth be with you both! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Right will try Newbie's suggestion and introduce him to other parts of the house (under supervision) so hopefully the "run for freedom to somewhere new" and the marking wears off..

Sarette, thanking you, I am! Happy Star Wars Day to you too. Haven't told my 7 year old son about Star Wars day as I would never hear the end of it. He is obsessed! 

thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I fortunately have laminate flooring downstairs, which was great while we were housetraining, but I have a lovely cream shag-pile rug which Dylan has decided is the place to chew his bones. Every time I give them to him on the laminate, the next time I look they are on the rug. I've now given up and it's his rug.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

My 5 yr old son is obsessed too! I mentioned it to him, and he wanted to watch it, but we ran out of time today


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

My brother only just worked out why today is Star Wars day. He is 39. Durr. 

We have one cream carpet in our house (inherited - all our new ones are nice and dark!) and had a carpet specialist round recently (after we made a claim on our insurance for the HUGE burn my husband put in the carpet). I asked them about the miriad of stains we have despite continuously cleaning up after Rosie and they said not to bother with spray cleaners because the detergent stays on the carpet and then actually attracts dirt. They also said don't buy a VAX and don't hire a carpet cleaner. The only thing they recommended was carpet cleaning companies that specialise in stains. I'm just waiting for our new one!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Right will try Newbie's suggestion and introduce him to other parts of the house (under supervision) so hopefully the "run for freedom to somewhere new" and the marking wears off..


Ha! Yup! That's what Noodle was doing too. She went from not being able to leave my feet to desperately wanting to know what's through these amazing, magical doors that we hadn't let her through. And when she did manage to wiggle through when we opened the door it was THE most exciting thing EVER! I've introduced her to all of the rooms in the house now and she takes it all in her stride and hasn't marked any of the rooms since. But like I said, I'm new to this too - so she may well prove me wrong by having a nice long wee on my new rug in the living room this afternoon....


----------

